# What to buy?



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I have a question for you guys. Every year i try to add to my waterfowl equipement and i'm just wondering what you guys think is the most important. I wish i could just splurge and go crazy, but with the sick amount i pay in day care every month that is not an option.

1) I have a good enough gun, it is an old winchester, but i was considering a benneli nova. It was a hand me down from my uncle, but still works great, never had a problem.

2) I have a homemade blind, but today in scheels i saw a blind by avery for $170, don't exactly remember the name of it (powerblind?), but it looked ok.

3) More shell decoys (canada, i have a few and some older sillouettes), i probably don't have enough of these, as i would like to upgrade to full bodies, but yikes, with the price i would have to decoy birds with 6 decoys

4) I love to duck hunt to so i was considering a lucky duck this year.

What do you guys consider the most important out of this?

I am considering the lucky duck mainly, but give me your input.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Fishook, Decoys, Decoys, Decoys! As far as the gun goes if you can't get em close you can't kill em with the most expensive gun out there! If the blind you have now works, keep using it for another year. As far as the lucky duck goes, save your cash and put in into gas money for scouting, Sure they work, but if you're in the right spot they won't make a hill of beans worth of difference. Everybodys using them now and their effectiveness has dropped in the last two years. As far as decoys go, spend the money for Bigfoots, sure you'll end up buying less right now, but trust me you won't have to upgrade in a few years. Cheaper in the long run.(Like I tell my wife, its like making money!!!!)
If you buy a dozen a year, it won't take you long and you'l have a great spread!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I would slowly start stock piling bigfoot decoys. If you don't have enough money for those, get some real geese pro series silos. They have a nonreflective side which eliminates some of the glare problem. If you decide to get a field blind, get one that is a little bigger and more roomy than the power hunter. With blinds, buy one that seems like it is just a little too big. I have an Avery Finisher and really wish I would have bought a little bigger blind. It may seem big enough in the store, but I guarantee that once you get all your gear in there, it will be a tight fit. Lucky Ducks work good early in the season and when you have some migrators moving through, but local ducks quickly become educated to the lucky duck. I personally always have one set up during duck season with a remote. That way if the ducks don't like it I can turn it off without having to get out of th blind and spook oncoming birds.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ok, crazy yankees what is a lucky duck???


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Bobm,
It is a motorized spinning wing decoy, absolutely deadly on ducks.
Some call it cheating, I call it extremely fun.

Fishhook,
I concur, foots are the real deal but Real Geese silouettes are much less costly and just as effective.

It's all in the call!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm sure its fun but we all need to do a little soul searching about the Technology side of hunting. I sold my compound use a long bow, and a double barrel shotgun. Still use a scope though my eyes cant see open sights anymore. I just look at some of the catalogs I get and am amazed at the stuff people think they need to hunt. Trail cameras ect. I must be getting old and cranky but I just don't think its in the true spirit of the hunt. But I do remember when I was younger all I wanted to do was get a limit so bad I could taste it so I do understand. Maybe I should get a motorized bird dogs might listen better than my shorthairs and wouldn't make me let em out in the middle of the night.


----------

